# Attention Gold Members



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you are a "Gold Member" here at DBSTalk.COM we have a treat for you! Please check the Gold Member Forum for more information on this exciting new DBSTalk.COM Innovation!

For those of you who are wondering what the Gold Forum is, its a special area we have for people who have donated to DBSTalk.COM to help us keep our site ad free! Any size donation to DBSTalk.COM automatically makes you a member of the Gold Member and gives them access to the Gold Forum.

We hope to have our new "Innovation" available to ALL DBSTalk.COM members within a few weeks! So stay tuned!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if i can't get paypal to do my bidding, how do i support y'all????


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Contact Chris he will tell you the alternates. 

Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...(grumble)oO(if i have to go to san antonio to support this board, chris darn well better take me out to mi tierras...)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *...(grumble)oO(if i have to go to san antonio to support this board, chris darn well better take me out to mi tierras...) *


Sure! Come on down.


----------

